# Great photo site



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

When I have time I go and look here at the birds - some very very good pics

http://www.outdoorphoto.co.za/forum/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=523

Its a SA photographer website


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Thank you for this link, Jiggs! What gorgeous photos and birds! I can see that it will take a good while to work my way through all of the pictures.

Terry


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

If you go to the main page www.outdoorphoto.co.za then click on galleries, there are the various catagories of which avain is only one there are very good wildlife pics etc.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Great Web Site Jiggs! Thanks! How do you guys find these things? 

Feather


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I like the pigeon page - the green African pigeon blends in well with his surroundings. The pigeons are cute. Great pix.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A Bird Lover's Paradise - in Pictures!

BEAUTIFUL! SPECTACULAR! AMAZING! and many more superlatives!

Many thanks for posting this site, Jiggs!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Only started browsing, but already some really neat photos. Thanks for sharing, Jiggs!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a find!    

Thanks for sharing, Jiggs


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jiggs, 

That is a really good website and I also noticed it's a forum powered by Vbulletin just like this one. The pictures are spectacularly crisp and so many different species of birds are photographed. I went through about 25 pages of photos and there were some absolutely stunning pictures posted. The site seemed a little slow for me though and was yesterday too when I briefly looked at it. 

Might be a good place for people here to join up if interested in photograpy and since they have a section devoted to birds *(Hint, hint, nudge, nudge...Cindy)* I noticed that a lot of the pictures submitted were taken by the canon series of SLR's . One brand that I noticed quite often was the *Canon EOS 30D*. Great camera, but a bit too pricey for me and especially if you want to upgrade and get the zoom lenses to get even closer to far away subjects.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I have been visiting it for some time. Yes Canon is the favoured brand here. As far as I can see most of the posters are into photography in a big way and do spend on equipment. I bought the Panasonic as the others are way too pricey for me.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jiggs, this is a great site. Thank you.

It is set up similarly to www.birdforum.net that I joined a year or so ago mainly for the great photography. Brad discovered it originally. It is a great site.


----------

